# IQ bow site



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to A.T. moonrise!

Do what you want, the whole point of the I.Q. is to be able to go peepless, but some choose to use one with it.
I am trying to go without one just have not had the time to spend on shooting and set up. try'd just throwing it on and
aligning to the eye but that did not work out so well, so now I am back tracking and got it all lined up to the string and such now just need to do some shooting to set my pins.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT... Use the bowsight peepless.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

moonrise.


----------



## moonrise (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea, I know what you mean. I put my peep back on couldn't hit the target. I've never shot without a peep before,so aggervating!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site! Post the question in the General Archery Discussion and you will get a lot more answers


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

im using it peepless, but the more I think about it the more I want to throw on a fairly large peep. Talked to my friend that had the predecessor that you had to bolt onto the sight and he said he messed up on a deer or 2 trying to shoot it peepless but it would make for a perfect combo


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

depends on how long of distance your shooting for. I'm great at 25, good at 30-40 but even 40 worries me, my groups are not what they would be with a small peep at 60 so I'm going to go with a larger then target peep something that allows me to see the entire housing and keep with the rest of things.


----------

